# mk4 Golf Rotiform BLQ Fitment



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

I am planning on buying a set of the 19x8.5 BLQs but I was wondering about fitment. I have a 2005 Golf GLS TDI. Heres a few questions. 

-Offset 35 or 45 (and what does the "et" stand for on their website? ex- et35 | et45. I want the wheels to be closer to the fender line but no too far as I want to hide a small amount of rubber. 

-What size tires are best here? I searched the forums and I think 235.35.19 is best because I don't like stretch much. Any opinions are appreciated here, pics too. 

- Spacers? or will the offset of the wheel be enough? Also, I see a lot of people spacing the rear wheels out more than the front. 

-Will I be the only Diesel on BLQs ? Ive dug pretty deep on the forum and haven't seen it. 

Im purchasing coilovers this summer so the height will be adjustable. If anyone has pics of their mk4 Golf or GTI on BLQs I would love to see with all the details explained. 

Thanks guys 

-Devon


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

You want the 35's. Et means offset. 215/35 for the tire size, and go 10mm spacers in the front, 15 in the rear. I hope you're already lowered.. 19's plus stock suspension means donk status


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, lol I wasn't clear about that part. Coil overs come first, wheels come end of summer, I can't afford the forged BLQs just the cast. Is there a good rotiform thread somewhere? Also, will the 19s rub when I turn? And are there any other suspension mods to make things smoother?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Rubbing will be dependent on how low you get it, otherwise you'll be fine if you follow the advise I wrote.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

19"s are very large for a MKIV.

I'd honestly opt for 17"s or 18"s.

ET35 will suffice and you could even run spacers.

225/35/19s if you aren't too low.


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hmm, maybe 18s after looking through countless pages on the stance thread. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4076124-R32-Stance-Thread/page28 

I have to give credit to corradovrsick on that one, I think that's the stance I am shooting for, I believe he is running the 18s too. But then the tires would be 235.40.18 to compensate a bit, agree?


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

my 19's..


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's hot! I'm really stuck between 18 and 19s right now, I've seen 19" BLQs on the golf/gti/r32 that look bad and some that look amazing, I feel like the amount of drop has something to do with it. Those 19s look excellent though, well done.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

ddd8896 said:


> That's hot! I'm really stuck between 18 and 19s right now, I've seen 19" BLQs on the golf/gti/r32 that look bad and some that look amazing, I feel like the amount of drop has something to do with it. Those 19s look excellent though, well done.


 thanks dude. if you are static and you want to make it look right i would suggest going with a 215/35/19 all around. if you opt for the 235 like you said, it will more than likely look goofy and it will not allow low with ease. reason being that 19's are relatively large. you're gonna want to tuck the top of the tires, do that and it'll look fine, how mine is. my fender to ground height is 24" all around.. and word of advice, invest in some great plates.


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

By that you mean skid plates right ? I was thinking the same, especially since I have the TDI. So this is what Ive gathered from your guys' advice. 

If I decide on 19s : 215x35x19 
If I decide on 18s : 225x40x18 (same as Corradovrsick's old setup) 

As far as the offset et35 hasnt been disputed, although I found some people running et35 in the front and et45 in the back with 30mm spacers in the back. A disadvantage I could see to this is rotating the tires. So I believe et35 all around with 20-25mm spacers in the rear is as good as I can guess without actually doing it. 

Also, I've seen pictures of people fitting their wheels on without tires and resting the rims on wood blocks. What's the scoop on that? Do shops do this that have an inventory of spacers laying around do this to try on different offsets before they mount the tires?


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

ddd8896 said:


> By that you mean skid plates right ? I was thinking the same, especially since I have the TDI.


 no, great plates or the equivalent, might as well get a skid plate though now that you mentioned it. just get the 19's dude, you'll thank yourself later.


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't know what great plates were but I looked it up. Great advice, thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I run the OG pink great plates from a few years back, makes quite the difference 

On my 20th 
 
Rolling to sowo by volksron, on Flickr 

And on my old Jetta three years ago:


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

I love the stance of your rides. I'm thinking a hair higher for my golf, I'm worried about rubbing the wells or something. I'd hate to scuff the wheels. If you had to estimate, how many inches is the drop on your 20th ?


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

ddd8896 said:


> I'm worried about rubbing the wells or something. I'd hate to scuff the wheels. If you had to estimate, how many inches is the drop on your 20th ?


 as long as you plan it out well enough, there should really be no rubbing issues. my advice would be.. 1. purchase the 19x8.5's and 215/35's 2. bolt them up and check the gap (see picture below) 3. use appropriate spacers to avoid rubbing 4. dial in the ride height via coilovers 5. be done and enjoy your new setup. 










Wheel Offset Calculator - a very helpful tool. 

* if i wasn't using great plates i would have a problem in the rear, those moved the wheels/beam back far enough, i have zero rubbing issues. also, if you haven't already, roll your front fenders. its all a learning process dude. follow those steps and you should be able to do this on your own from here on out, good luck.


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

Excellent, that looks like good stuff. Rolling the fenders would make me nervous considering my paint is perfect. Is rolling the fenders necessary with 18s as well? It seems like a good thing to do anyways assuming its done without damaging anything.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

i would take a little bit of cracked paint over a fuked up fender any day of the week dude. just have someone that knows what they're doing give you a hand. post up in your regional section for assistance, usually your best bet. 

edit: yeah dude, if you are trying to go low with any wheel and tire combo, rolling is a must.


----------



## ddd8896 (Jan 9, 2012)

True... Well thanks for all your help. Ill be posting pics when it all happens, maybe you will stumble on them. Thanks again :beer:


----------



## DizzelJetta (Feb 20, 2016)

Thread from the dead but I have a similar question. I want to run the BLQs in 18x8.5 et35 with 225/40/18 tires all around. I am lowered 1.5" on H&R Sports. I know that, compared to Longbeaches (17x7 et38), they will sit 16mm closer to the strut and 22mm closer to the fender. I will then add 10mm spacers up front and 15mm out back to prevent rubbing on the strut. Is anyone able to confirm I won't rub the fender at that ride height? TIA


----------

